# Anyone need crew for Sat or Sun?



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Can go out of Freeport or Galveston- we have a 30 ft'r in the shop; can return the favor to someone when we are back afloat! 

Myself and DCPrice know the drill, money split/clean up- keep us in mind if you need good crew! Have all gear needed.


----------



## The Salty Texan (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey man I run a 20ft cc out of Galveston and looking for a few new fishing buddies to show me some hot spots. Not sure what type of fishing you are talking about but would be interested.... Let me know as the weather looks like it may turn.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

We did catch a ride- thanks 2cool! Everyone catch em' up!


----------

